# Take a stand



## sprobbiano (Jun 7, 2006)

I am curious what people are using as a stand to work on their balloners. I have a 1/2 decent stand for my more modern mtn and road bikes, but it doesn't work very well for the older stuff. Tanks, fenders etc seem to get in the way not to mention the extra weight. 
What are you folks using? I hate doing the turn it upside down on a blanket routine, my prefered method 40 yrs ago.:eek: 
thnx
steve


----------



## JOEL (Jun 7, 2006)

Steve,
I just picked up an antique workstand to replace my crappy modern one. It holds the heavy bikes securely upside down and sideways. A good professional Park stand should work as well.


----------



## eazywind (Jun 7, 2006)

My Park PCS 1 works fine for me. some people who have that stand and work on ballooners have had problems with them tipping a little, but I have not. marc


----------

